# Dog Owner Punches Shark After Pooch Bitten in Florida in Weekend Attack



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tuesday, September 30, 2008

NEW SMYRNA BEACH, Fla.  A Florida Keys swimmer punched a shark after the animal bit his dog  saving the pooch's life.

The attack, one of two in as many days in Florida, didn't scare away Greg LeNoir, however.

LeNoir was swimming Friday with his 14-pound pup Jake at a marina when he saw the unthinkable: An open-mouthed shark was heading their way.

LeNoir watched in horror as his 28-month-old rat terrier disappeared under the water after the shark tried to make a meal of the little pet.

LeNoir shrieked before clenching his fists and pummeling the toothy animal.

''I clenched my fists and dove straight in with all my strength, like a battering ram,'' LeNoir, 53, told the Miami Herald. "I hit the back of the shark's neck. It was like hitting concrete.''

Jake broke free from the shark's jaws and, thankfully, wasn't critically injured after he and his owner made it safely back to shore.

''Jake's doing great,'' LeNoir's brother, Phillip, told the Herald. "And I still can't believe my brother jumped in the water and punched a shark.''

Nice Punch LeNoir, a carpenter, spoke to fishermen who believe the culprit was either a bull shark or a lemon shark, according to the Herald.

The attack on the dog wasn't the only one in the Sunshine State this weekend  and LeNoir wasn't the only brave victim.

Only two days later, on Sunday, 44-year-old David Logan was bitten while surfing in New Smyrna Beach.

Logan suffered several small puncture wounds on his foot. Paramedics called it the "weakest shark bite" ever.

After his foot was treated, Logan covered the gauze with duct tape and got back on his surfboard.

He was the 23rd bite victim of the year off the coast of Volusia County, Fla.

The Associated Press contributed to this report.

FOXNews.com - Dog Owner Punches Shark After Pooch Bitten in Florida in Weekend Attack - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow
1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Lucky Jake!!!! Good work, brave Greg LeNoir!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

wtf  hes one brave man if that shark was the bull shark...their one of the most dangerous sharks around...as bad as great whites, infact worse so ive read.

he must really luv that dog lol...if it was a lemon shark...ild of smacked it meself lol.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

haha what a fool. Poor dog poor shark survival of the fittess. Natural instinct to hunt


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha what a fool. Poor dog poor shark survival of the fittess. Natural instinct to hunt


natural instinct to save ya dog aswell...unless its a 16 footer...then they can have it lmao....enuff time to let me swim away quick smart


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

lol even though i lovvvvve sharks , if a one went for my dog id definately punch it!
and thats why i love living in england, there are hardly any sharks
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i may as well be rolling on the floor in tears, this is funny!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> lol even though i lovvvvve sharks , if a one went for my dog id definately punch it!
> and thats why i love living in england, there are hardly any sharks
> xxxxxxxxx


global warming and all that 

ya wouldnt catch my arce in our english water thats for sure...our waters are getting to warm now.

weve all ready had dolphins ear me... 2 survived one time, and on another accation 2 died...oh and weve seen the odd seal lol...and thats in kent were weve got the worst currents ever.


----------



## Amberbuttner (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that is very brave of the man to jump into the water and save his dog. I would do the same thing for one of my pets. They are family to me. However, I'm not a strong swimmer but I would still try .


----------

